# weather up date



## H2H1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok who sent the snow, it 32 now and was snowing this morning, but it want stick:laugh: last weekend it was 70 now it's 35. And I thought we was having an eary spring oh well it will warm back up in the up coming weeks


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2008)

RE: weather up date

Blame it on Al Gore!


----------



## utmtman (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: weather up date

I second that motion Steve.  LOL, I was in Georgia once in the 70's and it snowed, everyone parked their cars right where they were sitting.  Good grief and it was cleared and melted an hour later.  Heck back home here we dont even slow down until its a foot deep.  Snicker snicker


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: weather up date

We had fun at the Savannah, Ga Wal-Mart yesterday.  The alarm went off and then they announced a Tornado warning.  The tornado was over Skidaway Island.  3 days before we checked out site vacancies at the Skidaway Island State Park.  Glad they didn't have any for the next 2 mos.  That might have been dicey.

My kids are at 18 inches of snow in Ohio.  Gee this Global Warming sure is fun.  This has been the coldest winter (GLOBAL) on record in the last 100 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: weather up date

see Hollis that's what u get for kidding me about working in freezing temps  :laugh: ,, hey u know i'm just kidding ,, we got 3 inches here ,, but it was gone buy sunset ,,, but MAN is it cold now ,, clear sky's and only a whopping 19 degrees ,, better get out the sun screen  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Its GLOBAL WARMING, don't you know.   WE get cold before we get hot.  or something like that  
Darlin


----------



## krautdog (Mar 11, 2008)

RE: weather up date

We got a good 18", not to mention the drifts, here in the suburbs of Cleveland over the weekend. The snow is piled so high, my driveway looks like the grand canyon. On Saturday morning, my wife was online looking for jobs in Houston for me! Our campsite opens on April 15th and I'm counting down the days.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: weather up date

well it in the high 60 today and suppose to be in the 70 this weekend. I don't blame you for wanting to get HOUSTON to get away from all that snow, anyway best of luck on your job hunting.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: weather up date

75, sun shining no rain slight wind no tornados here in Alabama,  WOOPS another senior moment I'm in New Mexico and in the desert :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## PattieAM (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Southern Maryland is enjoying a wee bit of spring after some nasty rain/wind over the weekend.  However, while our saturated soil may dry out somewhat with the 'gusty winds' they are predicting for today, we most likely will enjoy additional tree falls and scattered power outages.  Tiger lilies have broken ground and are up 2", daffodils are blooming on my sunnier side of the house, and I think I see my tulips breaking ground.  Can unplug the heat tape this week and feel safe.  Looking forward to reduced electric bills!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

I'll give you an update.  Hail, big Hail in Georgia last night.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

u r right DL they had a TORNADO in downtown Atlanta and in Polk county .100 miles south all we had was wind no damage. DL sorry to hear about your Dodge. now you can say you really caught HAIL in GA. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Dang Rod, you always have a reply (caught hail).  We are OK.  Poor Dodge.  My love affair with The Big Bad Dodge is on the skids.  Nasty stuff that hail.  Found 2 vent lids broken, refrigerator cap/lid on roof dented, and sewer hose severed by hail.  Other than that the RV seems to have survived.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

DL
Sorry to hear about about your damage.  Was praying for everyone in the path of that storm.  We have family in FT Stewart near Savanah. They had lost of wind also but no damage. 
Darlin in sunny Fla


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Seems like the storms have been after me.  When I was in sunny Fla last month and in Jan we had big bad storms zipping on by.  We were under tornado watchs every other week.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

hey DL  that was me Hollis (H2H1). I live 100 miles from Atlanta.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

well glad u ended up ok DL ,, if i may ask ,, how bad is the truck ,, since the rv stuff was minimall ,, but agian it could have been alot worse ,, u know we look after each other on here ,, but u already new that ,,, i bet Ken can get u some good prices on rv stuff ,, u know ,, and that's not a puch line either ,, i'm serious ,, but keep us updated ,,,
  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Sorry Hollis, that was funny.  Your text/abbreviations and Rod's are similar.  I'm not concentrating right now as much as I should.   I'm over in the Milledgeville area.

I'm not sure how much damage they will conclude the truck sustained.  It has at least 50 dents on the hood and another 40 to 50 on the roof.  Then each front fender has 4 or 5 dents as well as the pickup bed rails.  There are a few dents on the rear sidewalls and doors.  Not sure how they will look at it or how hard it will be to repair.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: weather up date

well we are glad you and your bride is OK. I know that must be dishearten now that you got it paid for and this had to happen. don't let them hook you into some shabby repair. I would make sure it look new again. and by all means don't let them mess up that sweet smelling diesel smoke   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Thanks All.


----------



## karyljm (Mar 24, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Had a great Easter Weekend here in Colorado, of course I'm in the foothills not the mountains. It snowed Easters eve then we had a beautiful day Sunday and now it is 65 degrees.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Re: weather up date

OK to all that picked on who work and live  in cold weather I am sorry :laugh: please take the cold back  it was only 59 today with the wind blowing 13 gust to 25. and tonight 32. Although it going to warm up later on in the week it's still cold to me. I been working the short now back to long sleeves shirts. talking about global warming :approve:     :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Re: weather up date

well i'm with u Hollis ,, de winterized the MH yesterday ,, and guess what???? we got snow today ,, allday ,, but nothing stuck (ground to warm) so blame it on me ,, i knew that if de winterized ,, it would get cold agian ,,, but not cold enough to worry about ,, lows 35 high tomorrow upper 60's ,, so think i'll be ok ,,    :laugh:  :approve:  :disapprove:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Re: weather up date

u r right Rod, I also dewinterized the MH but not worried about it getting to cold to do damage. just want it to get a little warmer, it will come just waiting :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## *scooter* (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Well today on the west side of the country, it was about 72 and nice.  But rain is on the way


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: weather up date

THAT real good Scooter just rub it in   we will out there in May and will absorb as much sun we can and bring it back to the east coast.   .So keep the rain send the sun shine our way. :laugh: BTY I like your dogs.


----------



## brodavid (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: weather up date

I can not pick on 730 this morning about how hot it is here, got to 33 last night, had to snuggle to keep warm, my old bones get chilled easy. did not even get to  4x4 today like I would. BUT  friday is supposed to be 78, ok a little picking, if I got to wash his rv, then I will pick the day.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Bro Dave if Rod knew how warm it was in your neighborhood he would close up the shop and head your way :laugh: I know you have read how he like to lay in the sun  , you know if he lay in the sun to long and get real dark he wont be able to cast a shadow or which one real or the shadow :laugh:     :approve:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: weather up date

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :evil:  :blush:


----------



## raskal (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Had to wear socks for the seventh time since last November this morning in FL ... terrible!


----------



## utmtman (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Not really warm here in utah but the snow is all melted and temps are staying in the 50-60 range during the day.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Weather MAn said that this is the last cold spell but then he said that last week,  the week before, and the week before.

Tues nite it was 40, last nite it was 48. We are trying to push the warm weather north for you guys, but some how your cold weather keeps  being pushed down here.   :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## diverdad (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Does anyone have any idea when this whole global warming thing is suppose to kick in.  We are planning our first weekend for the 18th and 19th of April and are hoping the snow is at least gone up here in Wisconsin.   :laugh:   At least we're not the only ones with the snow.  Enjoy.    

Scott


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: weather up date

hello Scott and welcome to the forum. I hate to rub it in but today is going to be 77 and tonight 54. this weekend we will be in the 80 . I say if you hate the cold and the snow move south, we need the tax $$$$$ :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve: just having a little fun here. Where are you and the family heading out to the 18? enjoy where ever you go.


----------



## diverdad (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Only going about 40 miles away so we aren't able to escape the cold weather.  Well, it will be a good chance to see if the furnace works or not.     Yeh, we are just getting into the whole camping thing so it still should be fun.  As far as moving south, well, we raise quite a few cattle so moving is out of the question.  I do envy hearing about temps in the 70's and 80's though.   I looked on the 15 day forecast and did see one day out on about the 9th of April that said 60.      Of course we all know how reliable a two week forecast is. hehehe

Scott


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: weather up date

now 60 not bad when you are in 20/30. I was raised on a farm, so I know in an out on moving and having to sell out. But you could as we did. lump sum sell  from house to stock everything went.  good luck on your camping and if you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask the forum, as I know since I have been a member there are some great guys that are very knowledge and will help you out.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Welcome Scott

AS for the global warmng thing,  I guess Gore has not been to Wisc 0r Minn in the winter :laugh:  :laugh: 

Hollis  
I told you that I was trying to push up the warmer weather for guys.   I guess Eating my spinach last nite helped.

Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: weather up date

well Darling you must have had a whole can, it was 77 today, but you also sending some rain this weekend my at home work day  , that ok we will get by, because it the grand daughter 3rd birthday and having a big party :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Well its supposed to be cloudy today and a bit rainy with snow flurries this weekend.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: weather up date

I did not say anything about rain, only warmer weather.

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Raining and cold (30's) in Dayton, Oh.  Unfortunately I'll be here 2 weeks waiting on truck body work


----------



## DARLING (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: weather up date

DL
Is the Ins co treating you right for damage to your truck?

Darlin


----------



## krautdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: weather up date

We actually hit 50 degrees here in Cleveland yesterday, took a trip to visit out camper-can't wait for opening day. I also had a chance to catch up on some LONG overdue yard work now that all of the snow has finally melted.

Cheers!


----------



## utmtman (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: weather up date

Got snow and ice over night last night.  Cold today and its now 36.


----------

